# Plant weights



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I am running out of the plant weights that came with the plants from my LFS that i used in Laurens tank. As it comes time to set up my new tank, i need to get more. If I remeber right Erik used garbage ties in the aquascaping demo. Was this to hold down the plants or just hold them together? If so are they safe to use for long periods of time? If so I will go pick some up soon.

Thanks

Sean


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

They sell lead weights like the LFS uses. You could also use thread for some types of plants. Check big als or that pet place. I have seen them on both web sites. 

The best way to anchor plants is just to use a fine substrate. The finest gravel you can find or sand will work well. Just be sure to get the right kind of sand that is filtered to remove all the extremely fine peices of sand that will just cloud the water. 

A fine substrate should anchor most of your plants, but you might have a few that need thread or weights. When they start to get roots, they are much easier to anchor too obviously.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Erik used the green twist ties for securing anubias to the rocks. It works well for that and is easily removed once the anubias have attached. They are also useful for attaching Java Ferns to branches. You can buy a roll of it at Lowes pretty cheap. I've had mine for about 2 years now and still have plenty left  

Erik also used lead weights to hold down some of the plants. That was his "secret weapon" for those who rearrange plants alot. This would work well on a high light CO2 tank but probably not a good idea for a slower growing tank. The stems usually rot under the weights. In a high light tank, the plants need trimmed befoe they get a chance to rot so it isn't much of a problem. I still put the plants in the substrate like Jonathan mentioned.

Not sure how the Soilmaster will do in holding plants but the combination of soilmaster and sand should work very well. I will let you know in the next day or two if Rob doesn't beat me to it


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Boy am I sick today! Anyway, Matt helped me lay the new subrate in one of my 75G's Wednesday night and I got to planting last night. I used plant weights on big bunches of stem plants. Using forceps, the bunches went into the subrate amazingly easy and stayed anchored really well. Small stem bunches and single stems, all rootless, anchored into the subrate just fine too. No fish in the tank yet though. Also remember that I am used to typical aquarium gravel, so I'm impressed with a finer grad substrate. This new substrate has some weight to it.

When I placed a huge order from Drs Foster&Smith a few months ago, I bought 100 plant weights for $20. What I've seen at Jack's and PetSmart, they sell maybe 10 for $5. Pretty pricey.

I can't tell that I've ever had any problems with plant weights. They go from shiny new to dull gray after a while. After you reuse them enough times, they get all mangled and will probably eventually break like bending a metal spoon back and forth enough times...and I've bent my fair share of spoons!

Off to the Dr's office for me!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Dr.'s office? Boy, that's one place I haven't been in a loooooong time. Sounds like you need some olive leaf extract or oregacin!

The lead weights I use are REAL lead, not the flat zinc ribbons that are a bit more common. If you want the real lead, I'm sure there's local places to get get it but for now I use Lowcoaster (Charlie.)


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

just a word of warning----Lead=lead poisoning. 
I dont know why anyone would want to poison their tank like that. It turns plants yellow and causes them to die in the long run. lifeforms may suffer too.
Do yourself a favor and use rocks and string to hold down plants. just my .02


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

fishmaster#1 said:


> just a word of warning----Lead=lead poisoning.
> I dont know why anyone would want to poison their tank like that. It turns plants yellow and causes them to die in the long run. lifeforms may suffer too.
> Do yourself a favor and use rocks and string to hold down plants. just my .02


Only to the state of California .. haha Yes, lead doesn't seem like hte best choice for plant weights. It is used though because its easily bendable.

I'm not sure how easily lead dissolves in water though. So it could be safe just because it doesn't dissolve.

Nothing could be worse than Ironite though. I used that by mistake when I first tried a planted tank. It has arsnic, lead, and mercury (even though its supposed ot be pure iron).


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

fishmaster#1 said:


> just a word of warning----Lead=lead poisoning.
> I dont know why anyone would want to poison their tank like that. It turns plants yellow and causes them to die in the long run. lifeforms may suffer too.
> Do yourself a favor and use rocks and string to hold down plants. just my .02


Do _yourself_ a favor and know what you're talking about first. Rocks and string?? I'd rather not have my tanks look like cheap ass, but thanks for the suggestion. Charlie (lowcoaster) and I - and many others - have been using these deadly dangerous UN-banned WMD weights for a long long time with no adverse effects to plants, fish, or even juvie shrimp. There are several 6" bands in my 10gal holding down A. reineckii, Rotala and a few others. The only time I've had juvie cherry shrimp die was due to high temps. Nearly all the plants in Charlie's tanks are held down/together with the same weights. No problems there. And even if they were toxic, I doubt weekly 50% WCs would allow levels to reach dangerous levels. It's not like they are dissolving away in a matter of months.

::looking for yellow plants:: How about that, no yellow plants...


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was only saying it can harm plants. I think if nicely done rocks and sting once grown in works great for plants. Not everyone does 50% Wchanges every week. So if no wc are done then levels can build up to a harmfull level.
I am glad you have your system and your own ways to care for your critters.
Realize however not everyone takes care of their tanks the same. I just thought it should be pointed out so others can see a potential danger.
FWIW I know people who have and have not had problems with plant weights. I am not sure what kind they used. So your weights might be safe. I would be interested in knowing more. Can you post a picture of one?


----------

